# Why can't I customize Papa Bear?



## Cazqui (Aug 10, 2013)

I've seen pictures of people with custom bears/ Pandas and they have them all.
I meant Panda in the title


----------



## Touko (Aug 10, 2013)

What's the problem?
Like is the fabric not working, or Cyrus won't let you customize that?

You have Cyrus right?


----------



## Cazqui (Aug 10, 2013)

yeah I can't customize it. I talk to cyrus with the papa pnada in my pocket but he either says I have nothing or it doesn't light up


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 10, 2013)

I checked thonky. It's not possible to customize a panda bear, apparently. :l


----------



## Ladypear (Aug 10, 2013)

thats too bad :c I have one and would have loved to customize it


----------



## Touko (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like you'll have to go with Papa bear instead of panda.


----------



## gh0st (Dec 22, 2015)

Are the bears un-orderable vs. the pandas being orderable? I so confuse. ;-;


----------



## smileorange (Dec 22, 2015)

It's possible that the papa bear is customisable only in Happy Home Designer? I'm not quite sure! 

Or the panda?


----------



## MintySky (Dec 23, 2015)

Only the papa, mama, baby and polar bears are customisable. The pandas aren't.

And just to let you know I have all the bears.


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 23, 2015)

customnewleaf.tumblr.com

This blog should have every customizable item in the game! It has in-game screenshots dating back to 2013 showing that you can in fact customize the baby bear, the mama bear and the papa bear. But the polar bear and panda bear do not appear to be. So that should clear that up...hopefully!


----------



## MintySky (Dec 23, 2015)

starlightsong said:


> customnewleaf.tumblr.com
> 
> This blog should have every customizable item in the game! It has in-game screenshots dating back to 2013 showing that you can in fact customize the baby bear, the mama bear and the papa bear. But the polar bear and panda bear do not appear to be. So that should clear that up...hopefully!


Oh I just made a big mistake. Yes the papa, mama and baby bear can be customized, but the panda can't. And just to let you know that the polar bear can be customized. I've done it before.


----------



## gh0st (Dec 23, 2015)

MintySky said:


> Only the papa, mama, baby and polar bears are customisable. The pandas aren't.
> 
> And just to let you know I have all the bears.



Oh! Are you selling the Bears? Also, are they un-orderable?


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 23, 2015)

MintySky said:


> Oh I just made a big mistake. Yes the papa, mama and baby bear can be customized, but the panda can't. And just to let you know that the polar bear can be customized. I've done it before.



Oh, you're right actually! I was searching the wrong tag, the polar bear is here!

Hehe so there's that, the panda bear can't be changed it seems but the others can!


----------

